# Jackosnville 1978 Newport 30 Mark II



## shebobah (May 16, 2008)

What's up everyone ? Addiction30 out of SF Bay recommended this website and its been a wealth of info. Thanks Craig !!! 

A buddy and I just bought this boat about a month go. Its name is "Antiquity" now but when we get the inboard in we are changing the name to "Satisfaction". It came with an outboard tacked on the transom which barely controls the boat. We are rebuilding the old Volvo Penta inboard right now. 

We pulled her out of the water a couple of weeks ago sanded, repainted bottom. We polished the sides and gave her a new smile. We rewired it and put fuses where they should be. Last week we polished the topside, drained the old fuel out, and got the engine compartment clean and ready to paint. 

Today we are going to cut an access hatch in the fuel tank so we can clean all the old sludge out. (any comments on this appreciated) 

We are currently shopping for a decent depth/fish finder/GPS/Chart plotter. We both like to fish and thought we could find some cool bottom structures sailing through the Atlantic at 5-8 knots.(any comments on this appreciated)


----------

